# Unhappy customer (need advice)



## Fbomb (Jul 29, 2007)

One of my better customers put in a large order for tees and crewnecks...I am friendly with the guy and sort of advised him against crewnecks...But the higher ups insisted.

So they ordered 200 tees and 100 crews. I busted to get them done in a week for their work party...Long story short, the crewnecks were too small (sleeves were too short).

What would be a reasonable way to rectify this? I know I can't return them, and these guys give me a lot of business. I am thinking about (worst case) telling them to give everyone a size up and refunding my print cost for the ones too small. Or print more at a discount.

Is that being too generous? Or not enough? I just want to be fair and keep in good face with them!

PS- Would it be rude to tell them not to worry, nobody is going to wear a crewneck anyway...


----------



## brentonchad (Aug 24, 2007)

I have done that in the past when the client orders the wrong size. We utilize the sizes we can and then re-print the remaining with the correct size. I would probably do this at a discount since it's a repeat customer. However I stress to my clients that sizing is their responsibility. I can provide sizing charts and recommendations but in the end it's their responsibility. I run into this often with little league uniforms.


----------



## Fbomb (Jul 29, 2007)

If you don't mind me asking, what kind of a discount do you usually offer...Lets say I had to reprint 40 crews...

50%???


----------



## brentonchad (Aug 24, 2007)

Unless I really feel like I have to in order to keep the client happy then I will do it at cost. I only lose about an hours worth of time that way. With some clients I have just replaced the correct sizes at the original prices knowing that they understand that I didn't force them into a certain size. 

I have found that the sizing on the base fleece and t-shirts such as gildan, FOL, etc is what everyone expects. However on the J America and more fashion oriented brands the sizes do run smaller. I keep that in mind when clients want to order these and sometimes will even order a sample in for them to see. 

But overall I base it on the mood of the client, the situation, who's at fault, etc. If I feel that I provided the service that my client expected and the issue was an error their end then I usually will not go below cost on the replacements.

Chad


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

Fbomb said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what kind of a discount do you usually offer...Lets say I had to reprint 40 crews...
> 
> 50%???


I would be happy with that.


----------



## Fbomb (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanks for the advice/opinions. I am waiting to hear back from him...I will keep you posted.


----------



## Reddawgs (Mar 26, 2008)

I am not understanding something. did you print the wrong sizes? if not how are you responsible for the wrong sizes? I could see reprinting the ones at maybe a 10% discount but no way 50%.


----------



## Fbomb (Jul 29, 2007)

Reddawgs said:


> I am not understanding something. did you print the wrong sizes? if not how are you responsible for the wrong sizes? I could see reprinting the ones at maybe a 10% discount but no way 50%.


No...They said the large crew sleeves rode 4" or so up the arm...


----------



## clayboyrat (Dec 1, 2008)

If he's a good client like you say, then ask him what would make him happy and eat it. Cos he'll be back and you can make it up in the long run


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

Fbomb said:


> No...They said the large crew sleeves rode 4" or so up the arm...


 this almost sounds like a fault in the garment? Did you maybe order youth sizes instead and not realize it?

I would ask for some of them back so you can take another look at them....especially the tags. I know you cant return printed garments if you have faulty shirts, but you may be able to get replacements cheaper.

Because this is a good customer and they send lots of business your way, Id do my best to make it right. I think in your shoes we would offer the 50% discount too....or your lowest quantity pricing. Which ever is higher. Consider it a customer appreciation gift. Then have some sort of form made up to have all customers sign to confirm that you are not responsible for size variations?


----------



## Fbomb (Jul 29, 2007)

They were adult FOTL FTL...I pretty much told them to tell me what then want me to do to make them happy. Still haven't heard back from them....


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

Fbomb said:


> They were adult FOTL FTL...I pretty much told them to tell me what then want me to do to make them happy. Still haven't heard back from them....


 That works too, sometimes they come up with something quite fair. Especially if they are business owners, they understand how it all works.


----------



## joe1 (Dec 19, 2008)

I always tell my customer to order a size large when doing crew shirts I think that anything you offer would be a good jester you warn them so work with them the best you can


----------



## Fbomb (Jul 29, 2007)

joe1 said:


> I always tell my customer to order a size large when doing crew shirts I think that anything you offer would be a good jester you warn them so work with them the best you can


Funny thing is, the first time he ordered from me I told that...So he ordered extras in 2XL. Then he had guys who were swimming in their shirts...

I am beginning to wonder if certain companies are trying to deal with the "recession" by skimping on material??? I recently ran a job and have been using Hanes as of late...They were out of hoodies in XL so I ordered comparable FOTL's. The L Hanes were the same size as the XL FOTL's.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Fbomb said:


> ...I pretty much told them to tell me what then want me to do to make them happy. ...


I have done that for years (for good repeat customers) and 95% of the time they ask for less than what I would have offered. It also takes the tension out of the situation, the customer instantly knows you are not their adversary. A few people ask for more than I think is fair but I never hesitate and ironically those people usually never return as customers.


----------



## Fbomb (Jul 29, 2007)

I talked to him over the weekend...He said the boss man was upset, but now realizes it's not my fault. We agreed that we'll work something out for the next order...Now I just need to find a local embroiderer. 

Thanks for everyone's advice!!!


----------

